# Blue spider is blue!



## soliloquy (Aug 31, 2012)

the world continues to amaze me! not much is known on this lil guy, but he sure looks awesome. and they call him 'p. metallica'? now thats metal 






for further read:
Poecilotheria metallica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 31, 2012)

That thing looks awesome! 

I rather see those around than the black widows I keep seeing these days.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2012)

Those the ones people fell trees in India just to get the spider from the top?


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool! I normally hate spiders. But a caribbean burst spider? That's awesome!


----------



## skeels (Aug 31, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Those the ones people fell trees in India just to get the spider from the top?



Man, some people just can't climb trees ...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 1, 2012)

skeels said:


> Man, some people just can't climb trees ...


 
Climbing up's the easy part, it's the climbing down with a large angry spider in your hands that gets a little tricky.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Sep 1, 2012)

blue spider _IS_ blue!


----------



## Neil (Sep 1, 2012)

Wheres the health bar?


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 1, 2012)

^ My sentiments exactly


----------



## Nile (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck spiders.





Looks cool.


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 2, 2012)

For you guys


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 2, 2012)

is it just me or do tarantulas not seem as horrifying as other non-tarantula spiders?
maybe its because theyre fuzzy!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 2, 2012)

These are pretty too.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 2, 2012)

Tarantulas are cool, I rarely ever see them out here, maybe like 3 times tops. I just walk away from them, and they are cool. I do the same with rattlesnakes (they have lots of them on golf courses here). I am much more afraid of little tiny brown, and bluish spiders, and bees lol.


----------



## Bekanor (Sep 2, 2012)

I always thought nature was weird enough without producing Final Fantasy bosses.

I'm almost certain that thing can cast Ultima.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 3, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> is it just me or do tarantulas not seem as horrifying as other non-tarantula spiders?
> maybe its because theyre fuzzy!


I feel like that makes them more horrifying but that's just me.


----------



## Genome (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's awesome now, but in a few years it will sell out and then sue Napster.


----------

